# Pro Gamers?



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 23, 2011)

Anyone here ever compete for money or anything along the lines? I sort of got back into Counterstrike, I haven't really played any FPS's for a year or so now though so it's rough getting back into it. When I was much younger I used to play in CAL on a sponsored team called nearcry and we got paid $20 a game which was pretty awesome 

I just finished a scrim now with my clan and got killing floor gifted for playing which is nice even though I kind of suck at the moment.

But yeah, anyone?


----------



## bandinaboy (Dec 23, 2011)

I've won Soul calibur 4 and Brawl tourneys at a local gaming store. The prize was just some energy drinks and more free time at the store which I had plenty of haha. It was fun though. Nothing too serious.


----------



## Zonk Knuckle (Dec 23, 2011)

Fighting games (ssf4ae2012,umvc3), but I rarely compete in tourneys


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 23, 2011)

Never played for anything accept fun. "Pro" gaming is nothing to me.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 23, 2011)

If I was a pro gamer all my money would be going into paying for replacing/repairing broken controllers


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 23, 2011)

I won loads of Pokemon card tournaments back in the day.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Dec 23, 2011)

An old friend of mine used to compete in Super Smash Bros. tournaments. I went for the experience once... wow! I would have made a killing off some Forever Alone hats, t-shirts, wristbands, controller cases, wristguards, and other assorted nerd amenities.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 23, 2011)

I used to play semi-competitively in fighting games. Hell I still have a silver medal from a Guilty Gear tournament. 

Though I wasn't serious enough to be playing in major tourneys like Evo or SBO.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 24, 2011)

I've been on afew sponsored teams in Starcraft and Warcraft (sponsored by PC cafes, and companies like SteelSeries, BAWLS energydrinks, etc) and made money from coaching, usually $15-20 an hour

While I never focused hard on it because I split my time between playing guitar and gaming, I never got as far as I wanted. Biggest tourney win I got was $120 prize, not that big. Its rough cause the more time I spent on gaming, I feel my guitar skills slipping away rapidly, but I need that competitiveness that gaming gives me. Theres nothing like it in the music world

I think in 2012 I plan on get into progaming commentating and analyzing videos/streaming and hoping that the people who watch it will crossover and listen to my music or even buy my CD if I make one; thats my goal now. It takes too much time to be a serious gamer at the top of your game, like minimum of 5 hours a day at least (for Starcraft anyways) - I rather spend that all on guitar in an ideal world (quitting SC is the hardest thing I've ever done in my life)

Someday though, I wanna goto korea and try a month or two of pure SC2 training/tournaments. Probably around 2015 im gonna save up my money and try one last chance. Worse comes to worse, its a pretty cool life experience.

In other games, I've dabbled with Halo 2 training with the top players (Ogres and Str8 Rippin teams) although I never played any tournaments in it, and in Smash bros I lived in a city (Halifax) which had monthly Smash bros tournies, organized by my old roommate. I sucked at it, but it was fun. I wish Brawl was a more balanced game, I really enjoyed it but didnt want to put the time in to get good. Starcraft is my fav game because theres ladders so you can just go play and have a goal to reach the absolute top + you don't rely on teammates like a game like CS or DotA, which makes practice scheduling a pain + well one weak link = you lose - in SC least if you lose its your fault lol


----------



## RiffRaff (Dec 24, 2011)

^ Ahhh how the times have changed. You used to go over to a foreign country to see the sights, meet new people and experience wonderful culture. Now it's like "Fuck that, I'm playing Starcraft in a new setting!"


----------



## Origin (Dec 24, 2011)

I love CS but haven't ever been sponsored; it's just too fun for me.  But I completely admire the cohesion it takes to make a good team and execute strats properly. Might try it out when CS:GO comes out.

Also, if we're including any type of gaming, I am heavily, heavily into poker recently and want to turn that into income.  So far the most I've won is a paltry $200 at a casino, but it was triple-and-a-half my buy-in, so maybe there's almost a 0.01% chance I could get good!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 24, 2011)

RiffRaff said:


> ^ Ahhh how the times have changed. You used to go over to a foreign country to see the sights, meet new people and experience wonderful culture. Now it's like "Fuck that, I'm playing Starcraft in a new setting!"



its not just a new setting really; Korea is the mecca of Pro-gaming. If you want to get really good (least in RTS games), training in Korea is like training at a top MMA gym with Randy Couture, as opposed to training at your local gym with some bums who have 2 fights. Theres over 10 "pro-houses" with teams of 10 or more players, solely playing SC2 for 8 hours a day as a fulltime job in Korea (they literally wakeup, eat, play 4 hours, go work out, eat, play 4 more hours, then have afew hours before bed again, and are paid monthly/yearly salaries to do this) - And foreigners have been teaming up lately with the koreans so its not impossible to get in those houses lately. Sometimes they let people stay for a month to train, if you are a known up-and-comer.

FPS games are a bit different, while the South-Korea Counterstrike team has won a shitload of tournamnets (didnt they win a few WCG?) most FPS is outside of korea. Halo is experiencing great success in USA right now with the MLG tournaments, and I would say CS is most popular in Europe, where Dreamhack and other major tournaments are. Quake also, is a European thing. 



> Also, if we're including any type of gaming, I am heavily, heavily into poker recently and want to turn that into income. So far the most I've won is a paltry $200 at a casino, but it was triple-and-a-half my buy-in, so maybe there's almost a 0.01% chance I could get good!



It's funny you should say that, as before SC2 came out (insane prize money lately) the whole pro-gaming world was really geared towards Poker. Just about all my old teammates on the sponsored teams back in 2004-2006 have moved on to online Poker because there wasnt enough money in Warcraft 3 and Starcraft, and online poker can literally make you a millionaire if you are good (It was easier back then, now the poker craze is gone and you dont have as many bad players to bank from) - but think of it this way; if you are a progamer and are used to dedicating yourself to learning the intricate aspects of a game, and training 5-8 hours a day on it.. Moving to Poker can be a natural progression and is one that can actually make you money.

My old teammate is a guy from Alberta canada and he was making about $10,000 a year from WC3 in his pro days (not including tournament wins, just sponsorships, coaching), but he switched to Poker and went hard into it. A year later, he was using his winnings to fly to Vegas once a month and make a winning chunk there, then flying back to Calgary and living a very wealthy life. 

Two of the most successful Poker players of all time, former WSOP champions even, have been Starcraft Progamers. If you watch poker on TV, you can often see them sometimes. Guillaume Patry was the first non-korean to ever win a major Starcraft tournament in Korea in 2001, and is often at final tables in Poker events.. Bertrand "ElkY" Grospellier is probably the most famous, he was a French player who lived in Korea as a progamer, but when he switched to Poker he became one of the most successful players ever, hes won a World Poker Tour, a WSOP bracelet, and European Poker Tour title. Now sponsored by Pokerstars and was the "Poker Player of the year" in 2009. Hes often on TV, known for his bleached blonde hair and sunglasses.

Bertrand Grospellier - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Theres actually even a forum made specifically for old Starcraft players who have made the switch to Poker fulltime.. in a site called LiquidPoker, run by ex members of Team Liquid. Infact, the Team Liquid right now in SC2, is solely run by their founder who is a professional poker player now; he makes enough money in poker to pay for his ~6 player team to live in Korea, and pay for their monthly salaries too. Without poker, SC2 would suffer because some of the top teams have used Poker to make their money in the early stages (before all the SC2 money began flowing in 2011) 

Theres afew other players who have won major poker titles, being former Starcraft players.. it was just a natural transition, to be honest. I made about $2000 profit in my first year of poker, but I don't have the patience to play it seriously. Its a great game of skill, and the law of averages will always work out in your favor in the longrun if you are a good player. Bad beats will happen and its FRUSTRATING but in the end you should always be profiting.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Dec 24, 2011)

back in my halo 3 days i was on an mlg team that competed against some if the top teams and won a good amount of matches.


----------



## mikernaut (Dec 24, 2011)

Did a 6 vs 6 league in Battlefield 2. was pretty crazy because my team would show up for matches drunk and or high. Some funny times. Surprisingly we didn't do too bad.


----------



## KoenDercksen (Dec 25, 2011)

I've played CS1.6 and COD4 competitively, but my schoolwork started to stay behind.. I eventually failed one year, and then decided to quit gaming on that level. I still play sometimes though, I've gotten alot worse haha! 

Also love to play League of Legends now


----------



## Tomo009 (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm not a competitive level in any game, but I am interested in many and play some.

Recently I've been focusing on really improving at fighting games, I'm pretty terrible by comparison but I hope to get to a decent level eventually. I don't think I'll ever be making money, but i hope to at least win more than rounds in the monthly ranked battles that are run here in Melbourne...

At the moment my main games are Blablue/UMvC3 and Starcraft 2. 

Didn't like MvC3 much, but with the new characters I've got into the system and found characters that really feel right to me. Blazblue is just damn fun, I pretty much started playing it after reading a short comment about it from Bloody Inferno on here, haha. After learning it was the spiritual successor of Guilty Gear which I played casually (back in the day) I tried it out and really quite liked it. Also liking that one of my mains is looking really solid in Extend, probably going to focus fully on my Valkenhayn because a lot of the things I liked about Lambda don't quite feel the same anymore. 

Starcraft 2 I would like to be good at, but the competition is just so intense that I don't have a hope of registering as a blip.


Also really looking forward to a few games, in particular Soul Calibur 5 and Skullgirls. Soul Calibur 2 was my favourite game back in my casual fighting game playing days and Soul Calibur 5 finally looks to be regaining the feel of that game, (I got to play it recently in Melbourne) not sure what I think of the new Cervantes though haha, want to try out Viola as well though. Skullgirls just looks too damn good, I don't know what else to say, iif you haven't heard of it and enjoy fighting games, look it up. Planning (as if that means anything) on running Valentine/Painwheel at the moment.


Starcraft probably is my worst game viewed/played ratio though haha, I get too disappointed in myself playing that game and often go on week to month long breaks which has stopped me from advancing past Platinum levels so far.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Dec 25, 2011)

I don't compete at the professional level, but I do follow fighting games (all sorts, really) at the pro level. It's more of a spectator thing for me right now though, because I like to focus all of my "execution" training on guitar. Though I have been thinking that much of the discipline and sense of rhythm learned from music could be transferred effectively to the gaming environment...so that may change in the future.


----------



## Thep (Dec 25, 2011)

I use to kill punk-ass bitches in Chess tournaments during middle school and freshman high school.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Dec 25, 2011)

Never played in any tournaments or anything, but I used to play a ton of WoW. Before I quit I was in a guild called Colonial Space Marines, and we didn't do too badly for 27 or so dudes with no B-Line playing after school/work. I think at some point during Wrath we were ranked around 10th worldwide in progression, and had scored some world 2nd and 3rd kills. It was a pretty good feeling being on the same server as them for so many years then finally getting in after seeing them do so well. I remember they were one of the few guilds to clear Naxxramas back in Vanilla, the excitement on our server was amazing.

As for now, I just started playing Starcraft a few weeks ago. Haven't laddered yet, mostly just playing with friends who stomp my shit all the time and help me out here and there  I'm still super terrible as I don't play as much as I'd like, but it's starting to be something I'm really getting into and want to improve at. Unfortunately, I'll never be able to put in the same amount of time as I did with WoW into this due to school and such, but it's still good fun. If only I spent all that time playing BW instead, haha.

If anyone wants a SC2 punching bag, hit me up


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 31, 2011)

SC2 is too fucking stressful man, I can't do it.


----------



## KingAenarion (Jan 1, 2012)

I played Warhammer Fantasy and Warhammer 40,000 competitively for a while.

All the money I won went into buying more Warhammer


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 2, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> SC2 is too fucking stressful man, I can't do it.



Yeh It is stressful at times; I have to be in a very serious focused mindset to play SC2.. Its definitely not a game you can "relax" to. 

I've got another 30 day trial on the Korean server this week so been trying to get Masters on there (its wayy harder than US/EU masters; probably almost the equivilant to US GM) and its frustrating, Im in diamond #2 in my division and been on a good streak lately but it wont promote me. But I've been doing ok, got my win percentage over 70% so far, only playing low masters koreans though. Not too many pros yet, only acouple from pro teams. Friggin the first time I played on the korean server, I messed around thinking my placement games would be easy, and got owned by Bronze players with my offrace.. Now I know; Gotta play ultra serious on that server 

It sucks cause I know how I play (usually two days a week; 5 hour sessions) I'll never get anywhere with that.. but any more time sunk into SC2 really hurts my guitar playing.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jan 4, 2012)

So now that Evo had its lineup announced, are any of you planning on going? I don't attend IRL tournaments, but I'm tempted to fly out one year and at least spectate given the amazing hype and sodium levels.


----------



## jam3v (Jan 4, 2012)

I was really deep in the Unreal Tournament 2003 and 2004 scenes. The team I was on placed 2nd behind a team of mostly sponsored players before the community started to fizzle out, but we were never sponsored ourselves. Fun times.

I still play a lot of StarCraft 2, and I love fighters, but they're a pain over the Internet.


----------



## ghostred7 (Jan 4, 2012)

My gf went to a Rock Band tourney sponsored by Harmonix & MTV all expenses paid to Atlantic City, NJ @ Harrah's casino. She didn't win & don't remember the prizes, but she did come home w/ a few games and a Polk Audio "monitor."


----------



## Arterial (Jan 4, 2012)

Currently aspiring to be a SC2 pro-gamer.


----------



## Khoi (Jan 5, 2012)

and a fellow Zerg player


----------



## Tomo009 (Jan 5, 2012)

Well EVO this year is going to suck, that is quite sure. Will probably watch just KOF (and SCV, forgot there was 6 games), maybe a bit of Marvel and MK, but it sounds pretty boring overall. At least it doesn't matter too much to me living in Australia.

I wish I could just play more SC2 sometimes, it's the only game I feel like I can actually get a grip on myself while playing, but I've never dedicated enough time to it without taking a huge break. I might try again with HotS, maybe go to some actual events in Melbourne instead of just sitting high Platinum/Low Diamond on NA due to lack of practice and occasionally playing an online tournament.

EDIT: Also a Zerg player haha.


----------



## Khoi (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm actually in the same boat, I've been rank 1 plat for a while now and on the verge of getting into diamond, been facing all diamonds and winning most (except freakin ZvZ's, by far my worst matchup!)

haven't been laddering much though just because I get frustrated when I lose since there's so much pressure to win each game, because every diamond loss puts me back that much more


----------



## Tomo009 (Jan 5, 2012)

Khoi said:


> I'm actually in the same boat, I've been rank 1 plat for a while now and on the verge of getting into diamond, been facing all diamonds and winning most (except freakin ZvZ's, by far my worst matchup!)
> 
> haven't been laddering much though just because I get frustrated when I lose since there's so much pressure to win each game, because every diamond loss puts me back that much more



Actually a diamond loss shouldn't put you back too much really. I tend to come back at the start of a season, start off losing to golds then when I get everything going again I'm solidly in Platinum and climbing before eventually sitting at the top of Platinum while playing nothing but Diamond and Masters players, but then I just sort of stop playing until the end of the season. I"m not particularly consistent. 

My ZvZ is pretty bad as well, though ZvP is probably my worst. If they try any sort of rush or strong pressure it's a free win for me, but economic protoss get me every time, I can out-expand them, but even if I feel like I'm harassing them at every angle, their giant army rolls up and I send wave after wave of 200/200 upgraded armies at them and just die. ZvZ after all this time still feels so paper scissors rock, almost every game ends up in a build order victory or a mirror match where it ends up being pretty fun.


----------



## Khoi (Jan 5, 2012)

ZvP is actually my best match-up, always happy to get them because its like insta-win for me. I've only lost 2 out of the past 15 or so ZvP's I've played. 

I play a very ling/muta/spine style, even vs. FFE or 3 gate expands or something. Defend with spines and lings, harass and mass up mutas, and keep them off their 3rd and contained in their base. Guys like Dimaga use a similar style, just with mass mass mutas that are hard for a lot of Protoss to handle.

I've also designed a t-shirt that I might get printed very soon, for a Zerg player in mind 

In the process of setting things up with the printing company, then I'll hopefully be able to take my first orders:


----------



## Tomo009 (Jan 5, 2012)

Haha: 4sd4sd4sd4sd4sd4sd4sd4sd4sd4sd4sd

I still use Spanishiwa's Ice Fisher, so I go Queen/Spines early and get double evo chamber reasonably early so no way is any Protoss rush going to succeed. Then I tend to go off what I see. I feel most comfortable with Ling/Muta/infestor or Ling/Bling/either Muta or Infestor, but sometimes you just have to go Roach/Hydra.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 5, 2012)

Tomo009 said:


> Well EVO this year is going to suck, that is quite sure. Will probably watch just KOF (and SCV, forgot there was 6 games), maybe a bit of Marvel and MK, but it sounds pretty boring overall. At least it doesn't matter too much to me living in Australia.



Too soon to speculate. I'd wait until SBO is done until even mentioning EVO. SSF4 AC got it's final upgrade after EVO 2011 so that's almost a new ballpark. EDIT: Ryu buffs made me so happy. 

As for new games Street Fighter X Tekken will quite an event. KOF XIII is also gonna be sweet. SCV, I'm not so sure about. I'll get a crowd but not as big as the others. The Soul series usually aren't too big in EVO tournaments. Just realised that Tekken Tag 2 and Blazblue Continuum Shift Extend won't be there.


----------



## Tomo009 (Jan 5, 2012)

Well I play SSF4 a bit, but the only character in 4 who appealed to me at all is Viper, who isn't in SFxT (and after playing SFxT, it doesn't really feel great, honestly, don't know if I'll end up playing it). I liked Dhalsim in earlier games but he just doesn't feel the same in 4, though Street Fighter was never my favorite series. No Blazblue, Skullgirls understandably not there etc, I'm just not overly interested in the lineup.

KOF is fun to watch though I've never played it and SC5 feels amazing after playing it, reminds me of SC2, one of the first fighting games I played a decent amount.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 5, 2012)

I was playing zerg a bit on my smurf account lately; its not bad. I definitely think ling/infestor style is the way to go for ZvT and ZvP. Get your upgrades as fast as you can on the lings, and they become insane.

I would start offering lessons again but I leave in 2 weeks for the military and won't be back for 8 months or so =[ After that though, gonna try to get my hand into commentating I think. Not really interested in going to korea to play seriously, but I want to stay around. The ultimate goal is to become a known commentator/streamer and then I can cross-advertise my music to all the SC2 people, maybe get afew cd sales or so. Imagine if Day[9] was a musician; he could sell millions of CDs just because people love him on SC2 lol.


----------



## jam3v (Jan 5, 2012)

Since we're talking about SC2...

Can they please balance the game?!? Protoss is horrible.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 5, 2012)

pro? idk, not that ive got paid...

...but i prob own 12-15 world records & counting.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 5, 2012)

jam3v said:


> Since we're talking about SC2...
> 
> Can they please balance the game?!? Protoss is horrible.



Its not that bad. Outside of 1-1-1 and mass spine/muta, the game is pretty damn good in balance.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 5, 2012)

Im just mid-low gold as a P in sc2, i dont play much though.


----------



## Tomo009 (Jan 6, 2012)

jam3v said:


> Since we're talking about SC2...
> 
> Can they please balance the game?!? Protoss is horrible.


Protoss isn't horrible they just are evolving somewhat slowly, doesn't help that most tournaments are filled with Zerg and Terran players. Look back and the thoughts of who was the best/worst have changed a lot over time, everyone has had a shot at being thought to be too good and too bad and now opinions are starting to settle. For the longest time it was thought that making a single unit early for Zerg spelled your loss for example.



M3CHK1LLA said:


> pro? idk, not that ive got paid...
> 
> ...but i prob own 12-15 world records & counting.


You can't just leave it at that!


----------



## jam3v (Jan 6, 2012)

Tomo009 said:


> Protoss isn't horrible they just are evolving somewhat slowly, doesn't help that most tournaments are filled with Zerg and Terran players. Look back and the thoughts of who was the best/worst have changed a lot over time, everyone has had a shot at being thought to be too good and too bad and now opinions are starting to settle. For the longest time it was thought that making a single unit early for Zerg spelled your loss for example.
> 
> You can't just leave it at that!



It's not so much that Protoss is horrible, it's just really hard to play them if you're not _really good_.

Every battle is micro-intensive with Protoss. You need to Forcefield a LOT, Guardian Shield, micro Colossus from being sniped, do lots of blinking, etc... Other races can pretty much do with a-moving a ball of units. The problem here is even at a LOW level of play like Platinum, if you don't heavily micro your army, you will lose it to an a-move T/Z army..

Expanding is difficult. Terran have Fortress and Zerg simply have numbers. Maintaining an expo with Protoss is expensive (cannons) and difficult.

When you see high level play, well, it doesn't seem as if P is underpowered, because those guys are really good.

I mean, just look at the ladders in high Plat/Diam/Master.. 80% of games are against Zerg, 15% against Terran, 5% against Protoss. People will pick the race that gives them advantage, as they always have.

End Rant.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 6, 2012)

I'll slightly disagree with that; I actually think Protoss is easier for the most part up to Masters, then it gets pretty retardedly harder. Its unfortunate how the skill ceiling shifts so drastically; because people playing in Platinum get owned by a Protoss then they see someone like LiquidHero owning up with it and think "oh hes just abusing protoss like the people who own me do" but in reality, being a protoss past Grandmasters is very difficult. One misclick and you lose the game.

(i should clarify; the reason Protoss owns in lower leagues is due to macro. As you said, other races can a-move and roll over protoss easily, but they usually miss their injects so bad or don't build enough terran production that they cant do that like master level players can. Protoss does have the easiest macro style, so new players get a slight heads up until the zergs start using injects)

Zerg is super hard too in the earlygame; you have to remember like 50 different timings from the other races and know how to defend them. But after that, zerg is very strong and you dominate players if you are better. The chances of you losing with zerg once you are better than your opponent, is very small. A masters zerg should never lose to a platinum protoss, yet a masters protoss may have one bad forcefield and lose vs a platinum zerg all-in.

Terran is.. terran. I think its the easiest race, assuming you have the patience to play TvT. but it definitely has the least amount of stuff you gotta prepare for; you can almost sit there and as long as your macro is ok, you'll survive most things. 

Keep in mind, each people have their playstyles too; I know people who are great terran players but are pathetic when playing zerg or protoss, and zerg players who never miss an inject yet can't control protoss unit micro. I personally, just can't play the turtle terran style, as much as I want. I am basically split between Z and P, but P is "natural" to me from playing wc3, while queen injects is kinda awkward for me. If I didnt have to manage queens, id play zerg, cause I was a BW zerg who was used to misdirection and flanking. Protoss can't really flank as their units suck seperated. it makes me sad. 

Each race has its strengths and weaknesses; and some races are better at different levels of play (id say under masters its P>T>Z and in GM+ its T>Z>P) so the games quite well balanced imo.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 6, 2012)

Only strat I used to know is void rays, void rays everywhere











/newb


----------



## Lasik124 (Jan 7, 2012)

Used to be in Cal-Im for Cs when it existed. Honestly, that shit was fun. And I, as well as a friend just got...stupid good. Ha!


----------



## Khoi (Jan 7, 2012)

NickCormier said:


> I'll slightly disagree with that; I actually think Protoss is easier for the most part up to Masters, then it gets pretty retardedly harder. Its unfortunate how the skill ceiling shifts so drastically; because people playing in Platinum get owned by a Protoss then they see someone like LiquidHero owning up with it and think "oh hes just abusing protoss like the people who own me do" but in reality, being a protoss past Grandmasters is very difficult. One misclick and you lose the game.
> 
> (i should clarify; the reason Protoss owns in lower leagues is due to macro. As you said, other races can a-move and roll over protoss easily, but they usually miss their injects so bad or don't build enough terran production that they cant do that like master level players can. Protoss does have the easiest macro style, so new players get a slight heads up until the zergs start using injects)
> 
> ...




pretty much hit the nail on the head, except that I'd add in that Terran has the highest skill cap IMO, just due to the high level of marine micro Terrans can achieve. Just look at MarineKingPrime.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 7, 2012)

I dunno.. I think marines are easy to use, MKP is solid but I dont think hes a top terran like MVP, MMA, ForGG.

I think zerg may have the highest skill cap and effectiveness ceiling imo, if you have PERFECT injects and understand zerg mindset with multi-pronged attacks at everywhere + perfect creep spread.. That is gonna be scary. Theres no zerg that does everything good so far, but someone is gonna come along and just look unbeatable. In a perfect game, played by computers (so unlimited macro/micro) - I think zerg should win everytime, but no human will ever get that perfect. Jaedong is the only hope if he switches (or Savior, but we know that can't happen lol too bad.. He is the master)

I can say if I really wanted to become a pro in SC2, and dedicated my time to it. I'd play zerg. It just takes too much work for a part-time player like me to maintain zerg top level mechanics (guitar is more important, so I split my spare time btween guitar/sc2, giving me less time to practice.) 

Not to say Protoss is easy, but Protoss is more strategic in map control and micro ability than pure mechanics, and I can take a week off and come back with my strategic mindset and my 5 years of WC3 semi-pro micro doesn't vanish like perfect injects/macro does. I compare it kinda like speed shredding (paul gilbert/yngwie style) vs playing slower melodic creative solos; If you take a month off from shredding, your speed is going to drop drastically from the conditioning; but if you learn how to play melodic lines with great vibrato, you can do that after a month without playing no problem. Obviously the best player can do both, but one takes lots of physical hours to maintain while the other is more mental/mindset learning which takes lots of hours to learn in the beginning, but once you learn it, its there.


----------

